# Started a local clothing line, have questions about labeling, any suggestions plz?



## icon124 (May 27, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new to the site and already I have learned so much from you guys! Okay here's the situation. I am planning on starting my own local clothing line, I did some research on here and I really don't understand a few things. First, say I want my label to be called "ABC". I need to only go get a trademark for this label? Also, when buying my shirts(right now im using gildan) they come with their labels on there obviously, but do you think I should leave their tags on there or create my own? I'm asking this because right now i'm still creating buzz with my line and if people look at my tags and see gildan they may think my line is cheap or something(atleast that's what I would think if I saw someone elses like that) Also if I decide to leave their tags on there, am I allowed to silkscreen my logo onto my shirt? Thinking about putting it on the back or something if I leave the tag on the shirt. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi!
First off, Welcome to the Forum. I think this will be a great source of information for you = it sure has been for me. I had a very similar inquiry myself so I can share with you what I've learned about trademarks and relabeling. Getting your brand trademarked is not as easy as it sounds and it can take up to 7 months. I tried to get my brand trademarked using legal zoom and I was very happy with their service but my application was denied based on "consumer confusion" . Long story short - DO a THOROUGH name search before you submit for a trademark because you will loose money. As far as relabeling I would say DO IT- leaving the Gildan tag in your shirts is not sexy! lol. There are several places to go to outsource the actual work - if you have a few coins to invest ...it's worth it.
Good Luck to you and I hope this was helpful (and nice - it is your first post)


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...
That is a good question...we are just starting a T-shrit biz also we haven't decided to trademark anything yet....but plan to in the future....and we were thinking also of putting our "marK" on the shirts also some how..we were thinking of doing it along with our customized transfers....unlike with some of the pre-made transfers we have bought!
I do have to say this forum has been so helpful with all the questions I have had and there is sooo much out there to learn!
Good luck witht he biz and Enjoy!
Chrissy


----------



## jarhead (May 26, 2007)

This seems to be the hot topic. I too joined this forum because I want to start my own line. I havent even printed my first shirt yet, but I have intentions on creating my own brand.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

icon124 said:


> First, say I want my label to be called "ABC". I need to only go get a trademark for this label?


Not really, there's a whole fun world of business registrations awaiting 



icon124 said:


> if I decide to leave their tags on there, am I allowed to silkscreen my logo onto my shirt?


Yup.


----------



## jarhead (May 26, 2007)

The best place to start is at the Trademark office of the United States Gov. 
Trademark Electronic Search System (TESS)

If your search result comes up empty, do not assume it's free and clear. This is a good start, but not set in stone.
Remember, if someone has trademarked your name, but in a different vertical you might be able to register it.


----------



## kilrkats (Jan 27, 2007)

This site is an excellent tool for entrepeneurs in the apparel industry.

I personally haven't looked into the trademark side of the business but I would think if the brand name is successful and growing in popularity you definitely want to look into trademarking it.

Now in regards to relabeling products in the market I would highly suggest doing it because it provides the consumer with a perception of a branded product. I've bought labels and had them sewn into several different items and the cost to do it is minimal. If your looking for companies that provide this service then shoot me a private message and I can help you.

I would also suggest looking at the Anvil 779 because for 2007 they now have "Tear-Away" tags and you can then screen print your logo or heat press the logo.


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

A couple things to keep in mind before you deal with relabeling. Decide on the company and what kind of shirts before you order your labels. Make sure you order as many laabels as shirts becuase some companies manufature their shirts in multiple countries. Remember you need to have the country of origin on the label and if you order from a manufacturer and you get half of the shirts made in Mexico and Half in China but your label says made in Mexico you are going to have some problems. to avoid this try building a good relationship with the manufacturer and let them know what you are attempting and they can work with you to ship you shirts from one source and they may even offer private labeling. All the companies I deal with offer privat labeling, and it saves me a headache.

Another thing to take in considerations is sizes. if you remove the label are you going to print the sizes on your new labels or are you going to use size tapes? for some companies adding sizes to lables makes each size count as a different job and it costs more. The company I go through only charge $20 to add sizes to my company labels. You can add size tapes but again it will not have a great appeal as to having the sizes on the actaul label.


----------



## Aquanut (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is a company in the UK that offer the tear-away tag? Sounds a great idea. Or can someone point in the right direction, a company that would work your label in?


----------



## JorgeG (Jun 4, 2007)

feilong said:


> Another thing to take in considerations is sizes. if you remove the label are you going to print the sizes on your new labels or are you going to use size tapes?


Hi. Could you please explain what size tapes are? Thanks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

JorgeG said:


> Hi. Could you please explain what size tapes are? Thanks.


The label with the shirt size on it.


----------



## dorloff (Oct 16, 2010)

I have my own line as well and am curious about tags. I screenprint my tag on now but was.curious.about the heat transfers. I don't know what will be easier. I would assume transfering but thought it might look tackey. What do you guys think? I just want people to see my brand as quality. Thanks


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

To the first poster unless it the Gildan softstyle shirt I would ditch em quick. There are a lot better choices for blanks than that. Thats more of a disposable promotional type shirt. They fade quick in the wash and they actually get harder and rougher feeling over time and washing. Definitely use soomething with a tearaway tag, they are much easier to deal with though there are youtube videos showing how to remove tags quickly and cleanly. Second for Dorloff heat pressing tags is really easy and they look pretty good. I did that for quite a while. Actually I still use it for some stuff that has several prints already. I had plastisol tags printed with like 15 to 20 on each sheet so they were very cost effective, and since they were plastisol there really was no difference in quality if they are properly applied.


----------



## dorloff (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok cool thanks. Im still kind of confused and have never really heard of plastisol. What exactly is that?


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Plastisol is one of the two main inks for screen printing with the other being water based. Basically a transfer company screen prints your design on to paper. its actually the exact same ink that you would use for a direct print. When properly applied its pretty much the same.


----------

